# I need a good shark recipe



## Poppinfresh (Apr 20, 2006)

Got a couple blacktail shark filets I wanna do something with, but there's not a lot of recipes out there dealing with shark.  Anyone have one?  I prefer advanced, real deep/dimensioned dishes but if such a thing ain't out there, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 20, 2006)

Although the flavor is different, shark is similar to texture as swordfish so it can be used with the majority of swordfish recipes. Search for a swordfish recipe that you like and use the shark.


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2006)

I've heard that some unscrupulous restauranteers substitute shark for scallops. You could chunk it up into small medallions, season with S&P, a little Cajun seasoning, and a squeeze of lemon juice, then grill or pan sear.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2006)

it should do very well with blackening spice and either grilling or pan searing.  if doing indoors, be prepared to ventilate well as pan searing blackened item produces smoke.  but the taste is great!  shark tends to be sweeter than swordfish, and a bit more pearly in texture.  red spice (more creole) or a hot thai curry or peanut sauce would also work so well.  

all of these sauces spices mixtures should be available in your supermarket.


----------



## discreet creole (Apr 21, 2006)

Shark is a fun chunk of meat. I like using it in my seafood gumbo as opposed to any kind of fish or oyster, it gives a much nicer, smoother consistency, and if you fry it up and drain some of the oil (to use in a muck dish or fry bread later) it wont leave that yukky slick oil film on the top of the broth. Also it doesn't get a funky, fishy taste after a day or two, but remains pretty fresh for 4-5 days. 

You can treat it like a tuna or swordfish steak, but also consider stuffing it, if you have a large enough piece. Unlike a lot of other seafoods, it works really well with almost all veggies and such you would stuff into anything else. Have fun!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 21, 2006)

sorry, no recipes, but it reminded me of a great movie line: 

"You go inside the cage, cage goes in the water, you go in the water, shark's in the water ... our shark............. Farewell and adieu to you fair Spanish ladies . . ."​


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 21, 2006)

Shark is one of my most favorite fish.  I'm thinking you probably mean Black Tip Shark, rather than Black Tail.  Both Black Tip & Mako are the types you're most likely to come across in the market.

Black Tip frequently comes in long thick strips which you can prepare in two different ways.  You can simply cut them into chunks, marinate, broil, & serve as what we call "Shark Bites" or do as kebobs; or you can butterfly the strips by cutting them almost, but not quite, through & gently flattening them into steaks.

These "steaks" can be prepared via any recipe for swordfish.

I usually marinate mine briefly in any favorite commercial salad dressing, or my own 1-2-3-4 Marinade for meat & then broil or grill.  I also sometimes do them with a light coating of a good Dijon mustard & a sprinkling of chopped herbs, like Tarragon, & then broiling.  What's nice about shark is that it tends to stay moister than swordfish when cooked under high heat.

As far as the old "Scallop Ruse" goes, years ago unscrupulous seafood purveyors would stamp out pseudo "scallops" from SKATE wings - not shark.  However, now that skate wing is considered a seafood delicacy in it's own right, & is more expensive than scallops, this ruse is no longer found.


----------

